# [SOLVED] Z5500 certain sounds can't be heard from center speaker and 5.1 issues



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

One nice day I decided to play World of Tanks, but as the match started I noticed I could not hear my tank(I normally do) unless I got too close to it or enter sniper view. 
A similar problem was encountered in War Thunder, but A bit more serious. I can't hear the engine nor the gun firing on tanks unless if I enter sniper mode(Actually they can be heard, but very faintly). in aircraft I can hear the engines, but again, guns can only be heard very faintly, but when in first person mode if I turn the camera left and right I can hear them from the left or right speakers respectively


I run a youtube 5.1 surround sound test video
this one Dts 5.1 Surround Sound Test HD - YouTube

the results are as follows

Initial individual speaker test
front right/left and center speakers worked as displayed, but rear speakers were toned down while front left/right speakers did the main work. Subwoofer was not even heard.

secondary test
At 2:22 front left/right are supposed to be heard. the sound comes from the rear speakers.
At 2:54 only the two rear speakers are heard. the next test is heard from the front speakers.
Only 3:10 sounded right.

Also in the Realtek sound management panel when I test the speakers, only the front left/right speakers work.

center speaker works with all sounds in games except the afforementioned. The system is set to PLII Movie effect. Checked levels and wires for all speakers and audio jack connections. All are seemingly fine.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Z5500 certain sounds can't be heard from center speaker and 5.1 issues*

For testing, use the audio driver control panel. That will send a test signal directly to each speaker.

What sound card/audio chipset is being used? How are the speakers connected to the computer? Have you verified the audio configuration?


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Z5500 certain sounds can't be heard from center speaker and 5.1 issues*

oh sorry, forgot to mention the basics :uhoh:

My motherboard is a Gigabyte P55M-UD2 with a realtek sound chipset. My PSU is a corsair CX600. The speaker system is connected via standart audio jack.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Z5500 certain sounds can't be heard from center speaker and 5.1 issues*

So you are using analog output. Are you using a single cable or all three? A single cable is only stereo. You need all three for surround sound.

Have you tested speaker output using the Realtek speaker setup/test?


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Z5500 certain sounds can't be heard from center speaker and 5.1 issues*

I am using all three cables and as I said I tested the system through realtek's panel and only the front left/right speakers work

BTW I forgot to mention that when I plug earphones into the Z5500 I got the rame result.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Z5500 certain sounds can't be heard from center speaker and 5.1 issues*

First, you don't want to use PLII mode. That is used to create surround sound from a stereo input. You not using a stereo input, you are using 6 channel input.

The quick setup guide is here: http://www.logitech.com/repository/1411/pdf/13098.1.0.pdf

The User Manual is here: http://www.logitech.com/repository/1411/pdf/13099.1.0.pdf

Rerun the test, and cycle through the modes until you get audio test tone from each speaker.


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Z5500 certain sounds can't be heard from center speaker and 5.1 issues*

Ok, so the adapter is out and the jacks are connected directly to the IO panel. In the realtek test the rear speakers now work, but the subwoofer and center speaker have swiched places. When the center speaker is supposed to be playing the sub is heard and vice versa. 

The effect is set to 6 channel direct as its the only one the rear speakers work


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Z5500 certain sounds can't be heard from center speaker and 5.1 issues*

There should be an option in the Realtek control center to swap the center and sub outputs.


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Z5500 certain sounds can't be heard from center speaker and 5.1 issues*

ok, Its working now, thnx.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Z5500 certain sounds can't be heard from center speaker and 5.1 issues*

You are welcome. Enjoy!


----------

